# Duckling & Puppy



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm pretty sure this video has been posted here before, but I don't think with this music .. pretty darned cute! Duckling and Puppy

The duckling needs a bath or at least to be able to wash the head ..

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have seen this video before and it's really darling.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very cute.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, that was sweet. I hadn't seen it before. Was it my computer or did the picture just show up on half of the screen when you guys watched it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cute...cute...cute 

I just watched the video and it showed up within a small frame in the center of my windows player.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonder if the duckling was purposely imprinted on the puppy as a joke...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a link to the original video .. no music but larger images .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbOOPKBg0iA

Terri, I doubt this was an intentional thing .. just a lonely little duckling wanting a fluffy buddy!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

the puppy doesnt seem to mind the company at all either


----------

